# Nebraska shed hunting



## jimkuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

We went out last saturday and found 16 different sheds, one of the whitetail sheds has 7 points with a 7 inch drop tine and a couple of extra kickers. If you want to see some of the sheds visit and go to the about us page. :sniper: [/img]


----------

